

Teaching Real World Programming - AlfredTwo
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/alfredth/archive/2010/11/02/teaching-real-world-programming.aspx

======
DanielStraight
Do you think this could work electronically? I would love to volunteer in this
way, but I don't think any school in New Orleans has a program like this.
Actually, I don't think any school in New Orleans (high school or college)
even teaches programming any more.

~~~
AlfredTwo
It might. I can imagine using some online conferencing tools like LiveMeeting
(the one I know most about) or even sending code and doing Skype
conversations. You'd be surprised at how few high schools teach programming
BTW. Very sad.

